# New aquarium - where to buy ?



## Polly (27 Feb 2018)

Disaster struck my Juwel Rio 125 yesterday.  One of the corners is leaking.  Luckily I caught it very quickly.

So water drained to below the lowest leak (several pinholes) about 1/3 left.   Can't use the filter but it's a planted tank and just 10 small fish so not too worried for a day or so.  I'd try a repair but the silicon seems to be dodgy in the seam.
Have spent all day yesterday and today trying to find a same size replacement but budget is small and not sure where to buy online.   I really only need the tank as I have filters and same size would use the same lighting system 

Any help/ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Edvet (27 Feb 2018)

try second hand?


----------



## Kalum (27 Feb 2018)

Give an idea of what sort of budget you're looking at and people might be able to help a bit more, plenty of 2nd hand juwel rios on various sites


----------



## Polly (27 Feb 2018)

Thanks both.

Don't really want to go second hand.  I wouldn' have any confidence in it  Maybe if I was near a city and plenty of choice, but not sure about here

Budget up to 150/200 preferably less if possible


----------



## Kalum (27 Feb 2018)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272564051373

Not heard anything about this company but I've been tempted myself as I'm maybe getting a wee nano tank, but they don't deliver to Scotland so it's not an option for me unfortunately


----------



## Polly (27 Feb 2018)

Kalum,  
Thanks, been looking at that.  I'd buy it if I had seen any reviews on the seller and tanks

The question was asked last year, but so far no replies


----------



## Danny (28 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272564051373
> 
> Not heard anything about this company but I've been tempted myself as I'm maybe getting a wee nano tank, but they don't deliver to Scotland so it's not an option for me unfortunately


I have been co2 sidering using them but can't find any reviews or anything anywhere about the quality of the finish.


----------



## Kalum (28 Feb 2018)

Danny said:


> I have been co2 sidering using them but can't find any reviews or anything anywhere about the quality of the finish.



If they delivered to Scotland I'd be willing to take the risk and be the guinea pig, really annoying they don't tbh


----------



## Polly (28 Feb 2018)

I can' afford to be the Guinea pig I'm afraid.   

NACDesign seems to be a Polish company.  The person on ebay has a Polish name too.

After much consideration I've ordered a Juwel Primo 110.  Comes with LED lighting which is upgradable.  
Hopefully will be here by Monday - given the current weather conditions.

Meantime theres' a mature minifilter in the tank doing a good job of keeping the remaining water moving and filtered


----------



## alto (28 Feb 2018)

In case you've not seen this, Juwel Primo 110 video - such an excellent series


----------



## macek.g (1 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272564051373
> 
> Not heard anything about this company but I've been tempted myself as I'm maybe getting a wee nano tank, but they don't deliver to Scotland so it's not an option for me unfortunately




Hi, I have an aquarium from Nacdesign, bought three years ago in poland (private transport to Scotland) when the company still existed ...

In 2015, the company ended its operations for personal reasons.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...dzialalnosc/&usg=AOvVaw2srOaIOzaSFsbFznvNyhg1

I can only confirm that the performance of the tanks was at the highest level,superior tanks from the UK. (I had TGM tanks, ND-Aquatic ) or ADA.
In addition, the company dealt with the sale of cabinets, lamps and accessories.

My tank and Sliding Container:



 


 

and an example lamp:


 


 


Whether the current company is the same from years ago, I can not confirm this.


----------



## Polly (1 Mar 2018)

Hi alto, 

Thanks for this.  Great video !

Well, after ordering yesterday morning, from amazon uk, there was a knock on the door this morning and it was the tank being delivered !

Amazing considering were in the red zone for weather !

Have unwrapped it and it seems excellent.  My only concern is ... no brace bars !!!!  I'e never had a tank without them before.  Very nervous about it holding water

It will be a few days before I have the chance to get it up and running.  
Anyone else got one ?


----------



## alto (1 Mar 2018)

Most brace bars were just for appearance sake anyway - while they can be useful, loads of brace bars have either snapped (cheap plastic that is not light or heat resistant) or pulled away from the glass (silicon seals are much more efficient for glass on glass, not plastic on glass)

Look at all the frameless, braceless tanks these days - it's just about proper manufacturing (not sudden magic silicon sealant)

Well done on the delivery


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Mar 2018)

I looked in to buying a NAC Design Aquarium from eBay and I was sent some shots of their work.
I have to say it looks like top quality craftsmanship, but it's always difficult to tell for sure until you actually see the tank in the flesh https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/return-of-the-shallow-moss-removed.50172/page-2#post-493431


----------



## Daneland (4 Mar 2018)

Polly said:


> Disaster struck my Juwel Rio 125 yesterday.  One of the corners is leaking.  Luckily I caught it very quickly.
> 
> So water drained to below the lowest leak (several pinholes) about 1/3 left.   Can't use the filter but it's a planted tank and just 10 small fish so not too worried for a day or so.  I'd try a repair but the silicon seems to be dodgy in the seam.
> Have spent all day yesterday and today trying to find a same size replacement but budget is small and not sure where to buy online.   I really only need the tank as I have filters and same size would use the same lighting system
> ...


Do you have any idea why it has leaked at the first place.I am asking it because I have an old second hand Rio 125 too.I bought it 4-5 years ago from gumtree. Just wondering how reliable they are unless been moved constantly ...


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2018)

Leaking tanks from seams is usually due the tank base being "bowed", you get torn seams on opposite corners. Bit surprised about a Juwel tank as they have reinforced bottoms and decent stands. Are you sure your stand is on the level ?


----------



## MarkyP (4 Mar 2018)

Daneland said:


> Do you have any idea why it has leaked at the first place.I am asking it because I have an old second hand Rio 125 too.I bought it 4-5 years ago from gumtree. Just wondering how reliable they are unless been moved constantly ...


I had a rio 300 for 8 years with no problems and i drilled 4 holes in it and added a sump


----------



## Polly (7 Mar 2018)

My stand is level as far as I can tell.  
Measured with 2 spirit levels for accuracy.  
Can't measure across the diagonal until the tank is moved.  But across the top it's level.
It may simply have been a dodgy seam.  I was never entirely happy with that corner.

The tank had been set up for 11 years ! (I checked) bought on offer because the new T5s were replacing it.
I'l be moving it in a day or so and will check the diagonal then


----------



## kadoxu (8 Mar 2018)

Polly said:


> My stand is level as far as I can tell.
> Measured with 2 spirit levels for accuracy.
> Can't measure across the diagonal until the tank is moved.  But across the top it's level.
> It may simply have been a dodgy seam.  I was never entirely happy with that corner.
> ...


You will also need to check it after the tank is full of water.

11 years is quite a long time, though. Silicone seals don't last a lifetime, specially if it gets some sunlight.


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2018)

kadoxu said:


> 11 years is quite a long time, though. Silicone seals don't last a lifetime, specially if it gets some sunlight.


Rubbish. Even cheap silicone is rate 25 years and that is normally outdoors rated, I would expect silicone when on a fish tank where it is relatively low stress, over generously applied and not exposed to UV light (though silicone is UV proof) it will last for ever. My mate has a 120 litre tank, he got in 1990, so 28 years old and is absolutely fine.

Silicone seals on tanks only go due to poor initial application and mechanical damage in later life, especially tearing if tank is not on a flat base.


----------



## Edvet (8 Mar 2018)

kadoxu said:


> 11 years is quite a long time, though. Silicone seals don't last a lifetime


_ Crap, i hope it does, i have a 400 gallon selfbuilt tank in my living room, it's been there since 2000_


----------



## kadoxu (8 Mar 2018)

ian_m said:


> Rubbish. Even cheap silicone is rate 25 years and that is normally outdoors rated, I would expect silicone when on a fish tank where it is relatively low stress, over generously applied and not exposed to UV light (though silicone is UV proof) it will last for ever. My mate has a 120 litre tank, he got in 1990, so 28 years old and is absolutely fine.
> 
> Silicone seals on tanks only go due to poor initial application and mechanical damage in later life, especially tearing if tank is not on a flat base.





Edvet said:


> _ Crap, i hope it does, i have a 400 gallon selfbuilt tank in my living room, it's been there since 2000_


Don't panic!  I'm no silicone expert... but I would never say/expect it to last forever though.


----------



## sparkyweasel (8 Mar 2018)

I've got all-glass tanks over 40 years old, the silicone is still good.


----------



## webworm (14 Mar 2018)

New range from Evolution Aqua now available through Maidenhead Aquatics: https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/eafreshwater

Would like to see more detail about what you actually get but could be of interest.


----------

